# Ruger 5.7



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Rented this handgun today at Vances. Never shot any firearm in 5.7. It was lotta fun, and I bought 50 rounds and was done in 15 min. 26.00 in 15 minutes. If I found a FN 5.7 or even a Ruger 5.7 at a steal of a price I'd probably buy one. But I really dont see the function of 5.7 in a handgun. Ammo certainly pricey and I believe only two manufactures. Federal and FN. (I think anyways)

Lots of muzzle flash and virtually no recoil.

It was fun too shoot.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I have both the FN ps90 carbine as well as the pistol. Both are a blast to shoot! When I find ammo on sale, I stock up.


----------



## Im2spooky (Apr 15, 2014)

With ruger about the release a new 5.7 and diamondback also we may start to see more options in 5.7 ammo soon.Right now you can only find FMJ ammo, it would make a decent varmint round in a rifle with some soft point ammo but we may never see that happen.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's an online review of the new Ruger and the FN 5.7. Neither are for me.
Spoiler alert: The Ruger does well. The FN....not so much.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've shot a few rds out of a FN a couple years ago. Pistol didn't impress me because it's more less a service pistol. Doesn't really have any field use. The 5.7 cartridge would have great field use in a target grade pistol with adjustable sights. The Ruger does have adj sights but I don't know the degree of accuracy they have.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I know a guy that has the FN. I’ve shot it before. I can’t justify the cost of the gun and ammo when it doesn’t do anything special. Ammo is expensive and harder to find than most pistol ammo. The kinetic energy is a lot less than a 9mm. The gun is large. What’s the point?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The first gen p90 does very well. And with the auto scear it's a very hungry beast!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

TomC said:


> The first gen p90 does very well. And with the auto scear it's a very hungry beast!


What are you talking about?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Drm50 said:


> What are you talking about?


I was kind of wondering the same thing. 
All I could think of was a possible reference to a Ruger P90....but I'm not sure that makes sense.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fn P90? I believe its a bull pup? 
https://fnamerica.com/products/rifles/fn-p90/


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The first gen FM p90 5.7 got imported into the us with the auto scear in it. Well just just say the 30rd stick mag goes quick!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That is one ugly gun!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

That makes more sense now....but I will say that I'm not overly impressed with FN. 
Not that they or the rest of the world really care.....


----------

